# new boy



## 23 Squadron RAAF (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi from australia i'm john


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello John:

Welcome to the forum. You're not alone, here, lots of Aussies belong,
and they will be greeting you. 

Charles


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2007)

G'day 23


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, John.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome John, 23sqn is one of my "favourites" mainly because they flew the mighty vengeance!8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2007)

Gidday John, welcome to the forum, Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 13, 2007)

WElcome to THE FORUM. Nice to see another Aussie onboard. Kind of balances things a bit , Eh?


----------



## mkloby (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from sunny (usually) Pensacola, Florida.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 17, 2007)

G'day John Number 23 Squadron Royal Australian Air Force. Better known as the City of Brisbane Squadron based at RAAF Base Amberley. I live in Brisbane as well John see you reside around Bribie Island mate. 

By the way Doug. It is a secret agenda of us Aussies to take over the internet and sites like this. Shhhhs mate don't tell the Poms (ENGLISH)


----------



## mkloby (Sep 17, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> G'day John Number 23 Squadron Royal Australian Air Force. Better known as the City of Brisbane Squadron based at RAAF Base Amberley. I live in Brisbane as well John see you reside around Bribie Island mate.
> 
> By the way Doug. It is a secret agenda of us Aussies to take over the internet and sites like this. Shhhhs mate don't tell the Poms (ENGLISH)



So THAT'S why there's an excessive number of Aussies on this site!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright mate....welcome the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 28, 2007)

mkloby said:


> So THAT'S why there's an excessive number of Aussies on this site!



Yes mate that is why.


----------



## Rusker (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## SteveH (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi John, welcome from the second newest member! I was recently contacted by the son of an ex-23 Sqd member about a commision depicting P.51s. I think they were a post-war conversion.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 4, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> By the way Doug. It is a secret agenda of us Aussies to take over the internet and sites like this. Shhhhs mate don't tell the Poms (ENGLISH)



They won't hear it from me. I'm heading outback to put another shrimp on the barbie.  (By the way where does Poms come from?)


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> They won't hear it from me. I'm heading outback to put another shrimp on the barbie.  (By the way where does Poms come from?)



Close Doug, we eat prawns mate  As for the term pom, thats what we call the English. From Wiki.


> The term pommy or pommie is commonly used by speakers of Australian English, New Zealand English, South African English and Afrikaans. It is often shortened to pom. The origin of this term is not confirmed and there are several persistent false etymologies, most being backronyms.
> 
> The Oxford English Dictionary (OED) strongly supports the theory that pom and pommy originated as contractions of "pomegranate", Australian rhyming slang for immigrant. The OED cites a well-known Australian weekly, The Bulletin, which on 14 November 1912 reported: "The other day a Pummy Grant (assisted immigrant) was handed a bridle and told to catch a horse."[1]
> 
> ...


----------



## Velius (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy from Texas John!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 6, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Close Doug, we eat prawns mate  As for the term pom, thats what we call the English. From Wiki.



Thanks Wildcat! The Wiki definition really cleared up "POM" for me  I think?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

More Aussies!!! I'm gone a month and they're takin over! You know I like Mel and Peter but this is too much. Where are the sheep jokes when you need them!!

oh, welcome to the forum


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2007)

Njaco said:


> . Where are the sheep jokes when you need them!!



They're being held in reserve in case more Kiwi's join up.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

hey mate!

Good to see quality is joining the site


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

Heinz said:


> hey mate!
> 
> Good to see quality is joining the site



Good god a bloody Victorian talking about Quality. Like asking a Catholic Priest about birth control. Niether is going to happen


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 17, 2007)

Njaco said:


> More Aussies!!! I'm gone a month and they're takin over! You know I like Mel and Peter but this is too much. Where are the sheep jokes when you need them!!
> 
> oh, welcome to the forum



The Sheep jokes wont be needed....If i was you Njaco I would develop a set of mining jokes hahah.

Welcom to the forum mate, nothing like a few more Aussies and I think I can speak for a large majority of us when I say...thank god his victorian...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

Geez I'm waiting for the day a member from Tassie joins


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 21, 2007)

God can't be a Victorian. Where can you find 3 wise men and a virgin in Victoria


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2007)




----------

